# Naked and Afraid XL Season Thread



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone watching this? They go from 21 days to 40 days now, plus it's multiple groups of previous contestants at scattered locations rather than two contestants in one location.

I bet they end up consolidating the groups a la Survivor as more and more tap out.

Lots of drama. On last night's episode Honora went bonkers.

Discuss.

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/naked-and-afraid-xl/


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I really like it so far. I can't believe those guys let Honora not once but twice throw something in the river. She has some problems.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

This XL show reminded me that the first season of N&A featured two sets of people discovering each other within a few days of arriving in the jungle and then it was about four people surviving. This just steps it up threefold from that original concept. 
I was sorry to see the ninja MacGyver having to tap out due to health issues. He was fully capable skillwise to survive with the others.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Never watched it, but they must spend a small fortune on blurring for this show.

Is there a rule against them fashioning clothing from things they find or kill? I mean even our ancient ancestors didn't actually walk around naked all the time. They fashioned clothing as both a means to keep warm and a way to protect their sensitive bits.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Is there a rule against them fashioning clothing from things they find or kill? I mean even our ancient ancestors didn't actually walk around naked all the time. They fashioned clothing as both a means to keep warm and a way to protect their sensitive bits.


There doesn't seem to be a rule against it. In some past episodes the contestants have fashioned clothing, like woven bikinis, loin cloths, etc. One episode a guy brought rope as his survival item and made sandals. In the terrain they were in, that was a lifesaver! It let them travel much more easily in search of water/shelter/food.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JFriday said:


> I really like it so far. I can't believe those guys let Honora not once but twice throw something in the river. She has some problems.


They probably could not believe she would be crazy enough to do it AGAIN.

Too bad Honora did not get put into a group with Shane. Psychopaths unite!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

justen_m said:


> ... One episode a guy brought rope as his survival item and made sandals. In the terrain they were in, that was a lifesaver! It let them travel much more easily in search of water/shelter/food.


Wasn't that the guy who brought duct tape?



john4200 said:


> They probably could not believe she would be crazy enough to do it AGAIN.
> 
> Too bad Honora did not get put into a group with Shane. Psychopaths unite!


Her name should be changed to DIShonora.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Too bad Honora did not get put into a group with Shane. Psychopaths unite!


He'd have eaten her for dinner.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

It's been good so far. I can't believe Honora didn't learn anything from her first time around.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

knuckles said:


> It's been good so far. I can't believe Honora didn't learn anything from her first time around.


At least she did not bring a magnifying glass.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

getreal said:


> Wasn't that the guy who brought duct tape?


No, the guy who made shoes brought rope which I thought at first was dumb but it turned out to be an excellent item.

The two guys with Honora need to leave her in the middle of the night and go join another group or at least move locations away from her. Since they show the group photo with everyone, they know others are around somewhere. Smoke Signals.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Honora is becoming unhinged. I would have thought the production company would have screened participants better.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

wendiness1 said:


> Honora is becoming unhinged. I would have thought the production company would have screened participants better.


I'm pretty sure they knew what they were getting with Honora, based on her last appearance. An attractive but crazy woman who is not much of a survivalist but creates drama.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

The concept of justified homicide comes to mind.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I can't believe her behavior, basically like a spoiled 5 year old.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> I can't believe her behavior, basically like a spoiled 5 year old.


If you saw her in Brazil you wouldn't be much surprised by her behavior this time. She's easily the worst participant they've ever had and that was true even before this episode.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah I saw that episode too, she's even crazier this time though.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I watched the episode with Honora's meltdown. Wow, she's quite a piece of work. Before the crazy even started they showed her (and one of the guys even commented on it) laying/resting out in the hot sun because she's all exhausted and dizzy. Exactly the same thing she did the first time around that led to her getting carried out on a stretcher.

I'd be afraid to date her: Gawd only knows what she'd do if, say, I left the toilet seat up.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> I watched the episode with Honora's meltdown. Wow, she's quite a piece of work. Before the crazy even started they showed her (and one of the guys even commented on it) laying/resting out in the hot sun because she's all exhausted and dizzy. Exactly the same thing she did the first time around that led to her getting carried out on a stretcher.
> 
> I'd be afraid to date her: Gawd only knows what she'd do if, say, I left the toilet seat up.


Or tried to break up with her!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone still watching?

I was bummed to see Shane have to tap out. Also, those two girls, Alana and Danielle (I think) are driving me nuts. They had the nerve to criticize people for not pulling their own weight when Shane basically built their entire shelter. Plus, I haven't seen them catch anything yet.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone still watching?

I was bummed to see Shane have to tap out. Also, those two girls, Alana and Danielle (I think) are driving me nuts. They had the nerve to criticize people for not pulling their own weight when Shane basically built their entire shelter. Plus, I haven't seen them catch anything yet.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

We're still watching here, I agree with the "alpha males" I would want to avoid all the drama that that other group brings.

Shane may be weird, but those other guys knew how t work with him, just remain positive and he can be a great team member.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

We're still watching here, I agree with the "alpha males" I would want to avoid all the drama that that other group brings.

Shane may be weird, but those other guys knew how t work with him, just remain positive and he can be a great team member.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I wonder if Shane has any friends. I felt sad for him. He really looked like he lost a lot of weight. I hated the girls he was with and that hasn't changed.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Shane deserved a better outcome and more supportive teammates. I was surprised after consuming the well water and eel he didn't get any better. Maybe at that point his body was too far gone.

As for Shane's lazy, self-centered nemesis Alana, I hope she's next to go based on karma points alone. :down:


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> As for Shane's lazy, self-centered nemesis Alana, I hope she's next to go based on karma points alone. :down:


She has too large of a support group now keeping her up. I'll be the first to  if she has to tap out though.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I doubt that Alana will tap out because she can rely on the men to provide for her, but her evil minion Danielle the vegetarian is stuck in a carnivore's paradise and will have to adapt or tap out. Why do vegetarians go on these shows?

I wonder what the doctors had to say about Shane's condition after he tapped out. 

I also wonder how much the ediing is telling a different story than the reality of the situation. Is there a security guy with the camera crew to protect them from the big predators at night? Perhaps that Minnesota dentist?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I have enjoyed the standard 21-day Naked and Afraid episodes in the past, so I checked out this new XL version.

It's completely fake and staged to me.
So many scenes are fabricated that it's glaringly obvious.

Catching a turtle and building a trap for it while both guys go away saying "He's not getting out of there!" Of course he did. Hey, here's an idea. Bring the damn thing with you, only have one of you guys go get water while turtle is cooking, or kill it before you go.

I swear there was a brief moment where I saw that older former marine guy wearing flip flops that were NOT made in the wild.

The timing of another tribe walking in after the guys kill an eel, RIGHT when the guys are saying "Amen" and about to eat was producers totally staging that scene entirely.

Too many fabrications to list, but it's fun to watch this show for it's fakeness, much the same way it's fun to watch a show about mediocre card tricks just to figure out how they're doing it.

The falseness of this show bring into question the 21 day show to me as well.
Bummer.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

inaka said:


> I have enjoyed the standard 21-day Naked and Afraid episodes in the past, so I checked out this new XL version.
> 
> It's completely fake and staged to me.
> So many scenes are fabricated that it's glaringly obvious.
> ...


Oh yes! The turtle! He should be listed as a guest star for all the times he appeared. While the guys were building the turtle cage they kept the turtle on his back to prevent his escape. Then they put him right side up once he is in the cage and said their farewells. Then in this latest episode, "Sacrifice", the turtle is seen briefly running into the savannah as the two awful women Alana and her minion Danielle the vegetarian set off for Piranha Lake.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Just for fun, I did some digging, and found a reddit thread about the XL show.
They are prohibited from killing turtles in that region in the first place!

So as I guessed, the entire turtle drama was completely fabricated by both the camp that Shane was in, and especially the one with the two alpha males who "caught" him.

There are also so many other fake elements that the reddit thread/subreddit is worth a read.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

hah, my wife just pointed out that another turtle also made an appearance earlier in the season too. Alana found one and then let it get away, Shane was made and said if he found it again he was going to eat it. 

I guess that explains why they let that one go away too.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Regarding scripted drama, this and last season, I find Mountain Men and Mountain Tree Men complete fabrication and manufactured drama. Which is too bad because if some men really do live off the land, I'd like to see what it really is like.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Survivorman seems to be the only semi-legit survival show that I'm aware of.

And I say, "semi-legit" because I take all reality TV with a grain of salt, and if it's revealed to also be completely fake, then I'll be bummed but not shocked.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

inaka said:


> Survivorman seems to be the only semi-legit survival show that I'm aware of.
> 
> And I say, "semi-legit" because I take all reality TV with a grain of salt, and if it's revealed to also be completely fake, then I'll be bummed but not shocked.


Yeah I agree, but I was disappointed when Les started trying to "find bigfoot"


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I little trick is at the end of any reality show (especially on Discovery) look at the end credits for "Story Producer" and in the case of Naked & Afraid many "Associate Story Producers."

A "Story Producer" in reality tv is the job which would be called a "Writer" for a fiction-based show. They create the story, and let the field producers know what to do to obtain that story...even in "reality tv".


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

inaka said:


> A "Story Producer" in reality tv is the job which would be called a "Writer" for a fiction-based show. They create the story, and let the field producers know what to do to obtain that story...even in "reality tv".


If it is as fake as all that, then I wonder why none of the participants (actors?) have leaked how scripted it is. Sure, they probably signed NDAs, but what are the producers going to do if one of them talks anyway? Sue them? That would not be a good way to keep a secret...


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

john4200 said:


> If it is as fake as all that, then I wonder why none of the participants (actors?) have leaked how scripted it is. Sure, they probably signed NDAs, but what are the producers going to do if one of them talks anyway? Sue them? That would not be a good way to keep a secret...


They already did talk.

The "psycho" girl Honora from XL this year who threw the knives into the water talked via a FB post and Discovery forced her to remove it, but not before some people on reddit copied it, etc.

Dana B (the vegetarian) has talked as well.

Here's the part posted by Honora that was removed by Discovery:



Spoiler




The magnifying glass was bought by a PA in Brazil. Honora brought 3 knives and a water filter and Matt brought 4 knives. They are supposed to bring 4 items each. Production wanted one of them to bring a fire starter. They liked Honora's story about her dad passing away, and opted to find her a magnifying glass. They presented her with a cheap plastic magnifying glass and a flint on a key chain and gave her her pick.
Honora was asked to repeat her lines every time she referred to the glass as "the magnifying glass," and was told to call it her "dad's magnifying glass."
All scenes pertaining to the magnifying glass belonging to her dad were scripted.
The editors specifically cut Honora out of shelter building. It was a multi-hour project that involved cordage-making on both Honora and Matt's parts. Honora also used her legs to flatten out 300 cubic feet of sand on the floor of their shelter, which is evident on any clip of the shelter if you pause it.
The locust that Matt gave Honora actually fell onto the cameraman, Jessie. He threw it at Matt and started recording.
Honora found 5 coconuts while in Brazil. One was eaten completely off camera. The first two were found together and were shared with Matt. None of that was shown. However, there is a photo out there on the internet of Matt and Honora sitting on one of the mats she wove, with two coconuts between them.
Honora found about 20 buriti (moriche) fruit in the lagoons while in Brazil. Most of these were shared with Matt. (The orange around her face during her tap out was from the buriti). It was not until about day 13 that she stopped sharing food with him.
Both Matt and Honora were eating cactus. Honora did a 24-hour toxicity test on the cactus prior to them deeming it safe.
Honora found three baby blackbirds in a nest and killed two of them for food. They were caught late in the day and only half-way cured with the magnifying glass/sunlight. Matt and Honora attempted to start a fire but the sun went down. The birds became bait in her fish funnel trap.
Honora made a fish funnel trap in Brazil.
The producer egged Honora and Matt on until they had an argument. They edited Matt's part of the argument out.
None of these things were shown and the story was re-written because Matt was on amphetamines and they could not adequately explain why everything happened the way it did without blowing the story. Hence, they fabricated a storyline.



There's LOTS more at the link below:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nakedandafraid/comments/3eqmd2


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, too bad most of the gossip seems to be coming from Honora. I take most of what she says with a grain of salt (electrolytes!). But it does sound like at least some of what she says is probably factual. And Dani seemed to corroborate some of the funny business that goes on -- she said that the reason she and Alana left their original camp was because "they made her go".


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

inaka said:


> Just for fun, I did some digging, and found a reddit thread about the XL show.
> They are prohibited from killing turtles in that region in the first place!
> 
> So as I guessed, the entire turtle drama was completely fabricated by both the camp that Shane was in, and especially the one with the two alpha males who "caught" him.
> ...





vertigo235 said:


> hah, my wife just pointed out that another turtle also made an appearance earlier in the season too. Alana found one and then let it get away, Shane was made and said if he found it again he was going to eat it.
> 
> I guess that explains why they let that one go away too.


I'm sure that it was just one turtle that reappeared at least three times, and it really felt to me like the producers placed him into each scene.

Now I'm off to read the Reddit thread!_ (Thanks Inaka!)_


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> I'm sure that it was just one turtle that reappeared at least three times, and it really felt to me like the producers placed him into each scene.


I don't see how you can be sure about that. It could be the producers pulling something. But if not, then it is unlikely to be the same turtle since it took EJ & Jeff all day to walk across to Shane's first camp where they first saw the turtle (and let it go). Even if that first turtle wanted to walk all the way over to EJ, it would probably take a couple weeks.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It's disappointing to learn how much of N&A is scripted. If you want a survival show that isn't scripted at all, check out Alone on History. It's over for this season but all episodes are available online. It's like Survivorman, in that the contestants had to film themselves - no camera crews. Even though they were allowed many more survival items, the location they were in was much more dangerous than any of the N&A spots. Grizzly bears, cougars and wolves were a constant threat. It was so dangerous that one of the contestants tapped out in the first 24 hours.

Alone has no time limits. The winner (who gets $500k) is the last man standing. No matter how long it takes. And, they're all alone so they don't know how many have already dropped out.

http://www.history.com/shows/alone/videos/and-so-it-begins beware, lots of spoilers.

http://www.history.com/shows/alone/episodes every episode, in full


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's disappointing to learn how much of N&A is scripted. If you want a survival show that isn't scripted at all, check out Alone on History.


Agreed. Just finished watching Alone last night. I won't spoil the results but on day one I picked 2 guys that would go to the end and I ended up being right (except I figured the guy that ended up being #2 would be #1).

Oh, and I have the last 3 or 4 N&AXL still on the tivo unwatched.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I will third the recommendation for Alone. We loved it! I heard it's already been renewed for a second season. 

It will be very interesting to see if contestants (I don't really consider that the right word even - I guess "survivors"), approach it differently in season 2 now that they've seen how difficult these guys had it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Martha said:


> I will third the recommendation for Alone. We loved it! I heard it's already been renewed for a second season.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see if contestants (I don't really consider that the right word even - I guess "survivors"), approach it differently in season 2 now that they've seen how difficult these guys had it.


I'd just call them "survivalists", but I agree that "Alone" is a very compelling and educational series. I'm glad for the winner, but expected some of the other guys to last longer than they did. Tough conditions! I would also have liked to know how much weight each guy lost by the time they were done.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Regarding weight loss, I watched several of the videos of them returning home on The History Channel's website. (Spoilerized because it tells how long someone was out there)



Spoiler



Sam was the only one who immediately jumped on a scale. He admitted he had already eaten several bagels, cheeseburgers, etc. Even after all that, he had still lost over 80 pounds in just under 2 months!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

What surprised me about the show was how your preconceptions/biases about a person can be changed when you see them stripped down to their psychological core by circumstances. At the beginning I thought the Georgia corrections officer would be just your typical good-ole-boy Southern *******. Instead, he became a modern day Thoreau and it was fascinating to listen to his inner monologues. He's someone I would love to meet.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

While I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on Alone, maybe we should create another thread for it?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

john4200 said:


> I don't see how you can be sure about that. It could be the producers pulling something.


It's the producers pulling something...

The producers are pulling something. Bank on it.

From dani beau's facebook page: "Alana let the turtle go because it was illegal to kill turtles on the location we were filming at in Colombia. It was a private reserve that had strict rules on wildlife. I was ok with this."

Whether it's the exact same turtle? No way to 100% confirm, but if the producers and contestants can have *two* separate _*completely fake scenarios*_ (1. Shane mad that the ladies didn't kill the turtle to eat after they were debating it, 2. The guys "catching" the turtle and it "escaped") then it's simply to conclude that they could easily just plop the same turtle into the alpha male camp to build a story they could use or edit out later.

The crew stays right near many of them, and then just takes a jeep from camp to camp to film. Just pop the turtle on a jeep and then drop it anywhere. I mean, that's how the guys "found" the turtle. It was just right there in the middle of nowhere. No hunt involved. You can also see how close the product crew was to them when Shane tapped out. He could barely walk, and then they showed him hobble to a side camp right near everyone where the production crew was. He got sweatpants and then had to hobble into the back of a pickup truck to head home. The product crew camp is in the background. Wouldn't surprise me if some of the crew even gave them food or medicine at times.

I don't call a show like this "scripted" but it's "completely fake and produced."
I still find this show entertaining to watch now, more like watching Fool Us (the magic show with Penn & Teller). I just watch it to find out how the producers are faking things and trying to fool us.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

So basically like all reality shows there's not a lot of reality?

I'm crushed, what's next Santa isn't real?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

JFriday said:


> So basically like all reality shows there's not a lot of reality?
> 
> I'm crushed, what's next Santa isn't real?


Season One of Naked & Afraid was far different and much less fake/produced than this season of Naked & Afraid XL. Some of us are finding it interesting pointing out the stuff that is glaringly fake and different from this season vs. past seasons.

If you don't care, then move on. Snarky, meaningless posts like yours above are just thread-crapping troll-bait.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

inaka said:


> Season One of Naked & Afraid was far different and much less fake/produced than this season of Naked & Afraid XL. Some of us are finding it interesting pointing out the stuff that is glaringly fake and different from this season vs. past seasons.
> 
> If you don't care, then move on. Snarky, meaningless posts like yours above are just thread-crapping troll-bait.


I was actually agreeing with you. Most reality shows start and end like that. Start with a good concept and after season one they seem to always feel like they need to add drama.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Your original reply sounds like anything but agreement. 
Sounds like a "Uhh...Duh?" thread crap reply.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

inaka said:


> Your original reply sounds like anything but agreement.
> Sounds like a "Uhh...Duh?" thread crap reply.


Yea it's not that like that has not been mentioned in Now Showing before about Reality TV. So Duh!! But like you I still enjoy watching this crap.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

So that was the finale last night. I guess there's no prize for making it to the end?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

It seems like the producers would need to offer some kind of reward to all the participants (whether they finish or not) if they hope to keep them from talking about the various fake or scripted things that happen. An NDA would not be enough to keep most people quiet. Maybe they get some reward after two or three years if they have not given away the secrets. I suppose appearing on XL at all (or other future appearances) could constitute a reward, but I wonder if that is enough. I'd think there would need to be a cash component to keep people quiet.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

Isn't there a reunion/rehash show next week?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yes there is


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just checked, and my Tivo is set to record TWELVE HOURS of this show Sunday, 9/6, from 8am start until 9pm end. The first 11 are titled "XL Confessions, Episode X", where X goes from 1 to 11, and the last one is "XL: Dirty Dozen Return". I guess the last is the reunion show, and the other 11 are... recaps? Previously unseen diary footage? Also some recaps of the XL contestants' original challenges, based on the descriptions.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> Yes there is


Was there one after the show this past Sunday? About 15 seconds before my recording cut off, it looked like they were showing the "cast" in a studio setting. I assumed it was the beginning of a reunion show that I didn't know to record. I saw in the guide data what looked like a reunion show next week and assumed/hoped it was what I saw at the end of my recording, so I've told the TiVo to record it.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I just checked, and my Tivo is set to record TWELVE HOURS of this show Sunday, 9/6, from 8am start until 9pm end. The first 11 are titled "XL Confessions, Episode X", where X goes from 1 to 11, and the last one is "XL: Dirty Dozen Return". I guess the last is the reunion show, and the other 11 are... recaps? Previously unseen diary footage? Also some recaps of the XL contestants' original challenges, based on the descriptions.


12 hours!? Season pass CANCELED!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> Was there one after the show this past Sunday? About 15 seconds before my recording cut off, it looked like they were showing the "cast" in a studio setting. I assumed it was the beginning of a reunion show that I didn't know to record. I saw in the guide data what looked like a reunion show next week and assumed/hoped it was what I saw at the end of my recording, so I've told the TiVo to record it.


I'm not sure, I thought I saw a promo that said it was next week, could be wrong though.

I was watching a downloaded copy.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

It said it was next week.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What they never really show on this show is the "exit". How long until they get clothes, a shower and real food? What do they eat? How long until they feel "normal" again? Isn't it true of you've gone that long without substantial food, and then gorge, that you'll just throw it up because your body isn't used to it? They also left this part out in the movie Castaway, which I was looking forward to -- what's that transition like from survival back to real life like -- those critical few hours in between are really interesting to me, but never really shown.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Hank said:


> What they never really show on this show is the "exit". How long until they get clothes, a shower and real food? What do they eat? How long until they feel "normal" again? Isn't it true of you've gone that long without substantial food, and then gorge, that you'll just throw it up because your body isn't used to it? They also left this part out in the movie Castaway, which I was looking forward to -- what's that transition like from survival back to real life like -- those critical few hours in between are really interesting to me, but never really shown.


I agree. The transitional hours between wilderness and civilization would be worth another show to me. Definitely more interesting than them sitting around on the ground for another day.


----------

